# Update on Yaroslav Korolev



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

He scored 26 points, 8 rebounds (team high), 4 assists (team high) in a win against the Federal Republic of Germany 95 to 81.


36 Minutes Played
5/9 Shooting & 11/14 Free Throws (Scoreless in 4th quarter, probably benched him because the game was a lock victory).
4 personal Fouls
3 Turnovers
1 Steal

So far so good


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, but this is a supposed nba guy going up agasint 15, 16, and 17 year olds. Its so lame to have him in that tournament instead of the summer league, just because his dad is the coach.

They used a loop hole to put him in the U18 tournament even though hes already 18. At the very least i would have liked to see him in the U20 tournament with better competition. 

He did play the 4th quarter im sure, because the 2nd quarter he sat most of it out with 3 fouls, so if he did play that many minutes, then he must have played a little. Wonder how many assists he got nba level. Because those international rules, they have a funny way of counting assists. Perhaps its really like 6 or 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update Mecca. Even though it is U18 he still put up good numbers especially from the FT line.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Who cares.

This kid better at least be over here playing in the NBDL next year, leaving him overseas to play Juniors is just in a word, stupid.

Still don't know why if we wanted a "project" wing, why not take Gerald Green?

He's already embarrassing people in summer league, that means a little more to me than this kid dropping 26 in a U18 tournament overseas.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> yeah, but this is a supposed nba guy going up agasint 15, 16, and 17 year olds. Its so lame to have him in that tournament instead of the summer league, just because his dad is the coach.
> 
> They used a loop hole to put him in the U18 tournament even though hes already 18. At the very least i would have liked to see him in the U20 tournament with better competition.
> 
> He did play the 4th quarter im sure, because the 2nd quarter he sat most of it out with 3 fouls, so if he did play that many minutes, then he must have played a little. Wonder how many assists he got nba level. Because those international rules, they have a funny way of counting assists. Perhaps its really like 6 or 7.


Picture it more as him going up against people int he ABCD camp. It's not a bunch of highschoolers its a bunch of good Euros.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Fundamentally from what i hear, korolev is a lot better than green, and almost 2 years younger. Athletically green has the advantage of course. But green didnt impress me overall that much in the summer league outside of being the most incredible leaper in the league. His knowledge of the game is lacking, and this is someone who is the same age as most college sophmores. NBA teams passed on him for a reasson, and we sure didnt know why until we have seen his play in the league. He has huge potential though if he can understand the game better. Draftexpress whom i took in a lot of the league together with, has some excellent articles on his play. 

I would have picked granger over both of them, but now with his injury, in hindsight who knows if even that would have worked out. 

But i do not like him playing agasint all of these people even younger than him. Hes drafted in the nba now, its not like hes a high school kid looking to increase his stock at a summer camp, or at an after school all star game. I dont see how playing with a bunch of kids will help him, nor playing at all in the international game more. 

But again, its hard to say no to your country, and to your own father. 

I'm torn on him being in the NBDL. On one hand, if we have him in the NBDL he will learn the american game way better than any league in europe. But on the other hand, if he turns out good, it means that we just wasted a year of his contract, not to mention 2-3 million for him without getting anything back on the clippers team. With the rookie contracts going down one year (or is it just the free agent contracts going down a year?), it makes it even more costly.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The NBDL is a waste. Its the NBA or Europe for him.

I dont see the big deal about the SPL either. Sure its America, but he's playing a bigger role in something that actually has something at stake. Id rather him be the #1 option on that team, than play 15-20 minutes a night in the SPL over here.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

His only playing against kids? Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't he essentially a kid aswell?


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah and he's playing against 17 and 18yr olds not 15 and 16 yr olds.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> He's already embarrassing people in summer league, that means a little more to me than this kid dropping 26 in a U18 tournament overseas.



Yeah, Green is embarrassing himself with his 8 ppg at 40 %, 1.3 rpg and laughable 0.3 apg...

Korolev will be a way better player than Green.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Korolev will be a way better player than Green.


too early to say that, but its safe to say that when green was korolev's age, he did not have yaric's skill


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Yeah, Green is embarrassing himself with his 8 ppg at 40 %, 1.3 rpg and laughable 0.3 apg...
> 
> Korolev will be a way better player than Green.


Let me know when you've actually seen the kid play...

Right now Korolev is a mystery man even to the _real_ fans on this board.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Whether or not we have seen much of Korolev doesnt really mean much to the argument of how well Green is playing.

A highlight reel dunk doesnt eliminate the at best average play he's had elsewhere. His numbers arent impressive, and he's said to have no feel for defense or handling the ball.

He's shown nothing that proves he was a better pick than Korolev, and he certainly does not have a body that is more developed. If anything, his lower half is even thinner than Korolevs.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

agree, thats after watching him 3 games in person at the summer league. He has athletic skill that not many have (check out some of the warmup pictures we took of him during the league), but he is not the player I thought he was when i saw him in high school..


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

*Game Two*: Russia dominates LITHUANIA 94-63

Korolev Stats:

7 Points
2/9 Shooting, 2/4 Free Throw
6 Rebounds
3 Steals
2 Assists
4 Fouls

A Let down from game one. The 3 steals seems like his playing solid defense.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yaro vs Lithuania earlier had 7 points on 2 of 9 shooting, 3 steals. 6 rebounds, 2 assists and 0 turnovers in 33 minutes of action . . seems to me Yaro isn't consistent


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Or that the knock that he plays down to the competition is true. If they were blowing them out, he probably ddnt play with the same intensity. Understandable ocnsidering his age, but something he has to work on.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

that's a good way of looking at the bright side, but i really liked the fact he never turned the ball over and ran the point for quite some time in the game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the updates. I am going to assume that he didn't play much since it was a blow out a game. His rebounds and assists are pretty good.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I was personally impressed by 0 turnovers and 3 steals


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Also so you clips fans know, it is much harder to get an assist in Euro league than it is in the NBA.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

So we just have to give him some good competition and see how he fares... let's just put him in the League next year and make him come off the bench and see if he can rise up the the challenge.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Russia lost to France 71:80, but this game didnt mean much as both teams already qualified for the next round (another 3 games in 2 quarterfinal groups) after their 2nd games.

Korolev was leading scorer and rebounder for his team with 15 points and 13 rebounds (4 offensive). He shot 6/13 (2/5 triples) and 1/2 from the line. Also had 2 assists, 2 steals, 2 fouls and 4 turnovers in 29 minutes.

By some here U18 is considered a more fascinating championship than U20, which finished today with Russia winning it in the final vs Lithuania. The reason is that U20 already start to miss players because of their clubs wishes, while in U18 best talents in Europe play.


----------

